# 1992 vr6 corrado window help



## wenvr6 (Feb 22, 2010)

my windows were working and the dont anymore any one know why? the guy that i bought it from said that if you try to put both windows up at the same time i would blow a fuse but the fuse is not blown??? help please ......and my clusters dont work...tack spedo miles nothing any one no why>????


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: 1992 vr6 corrado window help (wenvr6)*

I don't think you can even roll two windows up at the same time.Set up to do one at a time on this year.Any way you said fuse isn't blown?Did you look at the fuses above the fuse block?That's where the window fuse is way up there.Check out those if you haven't done so-the fuse block isn't the only set of fuses.You may have just blown a couple.Hope this helps.If its not that with those fuses then under the back seat is the power window mod.A square box about 4x4 inches.It may be no good.Just a few things to check for the windows.


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: 1992 vr6 corrado window help (wenvr6)*

check fuse 14 which is back up lights/heated washer and not listed windows. I had a short on my reverse switch and the windows would die off. check your reverse lights i bet they are not working. keep these for future reference for a 92 aaa.


----------

